# Berechnung von Brüchen



## Nino (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne ein Programm schreiben womit ich Bruchzahlen addieren subtrahieren dividieren und multiplizieren kann.
Jedoch will ich einen einfach und sterilen code.
Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Mfg


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

und was genau ist jetzt deine Frage? Nützlich wäre auch noch zu wissen, ob du das Problem mit C oder C++ lösen willst.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nino (21. Oktober 2007)

ich arbeite in C
das problem ist dass ich nicht sehr fortgeschritten darin bin und nicht weiß wie der Rechengedanke ist unabhängig vom code.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

der Wikipedia-Artikel zur Bruchrechnung fasst die Rechenregeln für Brüche zusammen.

Konkret in C könntest du einen Bruch durch ein struct darstellen, das als Felder Zähler und Nenner speichert. Die Rechenregeln in Funktionen umzusetzen ist dann mehr oder weniger trivial (vielleicht bis auf das vollständige Kürzen, wofür man noch den größten gemeinsamen Teiler braucht).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nino (21. Oktober 2007)

ich hab ein programm geschrieben wo ich zähler und nenner zweier bruchzahlen eingebe und eine rechenoperation wähle. Ich möchte das ergebnis aber als bruchzahl ausgegeben haben und nicht als dezimalzahl.
wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Bismark (21. Oktober 2007)

Mich würde es auch interessieren:


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich verstehe das Problem leider nicht ganz. Du kannst den Bruch doch einfach mit printf("%d/%d", zaehler, nenner); ausgeben?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

